# Want to buy a ADSL Modem cum Wireless Router



## paragkalra (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Folks,

I have Two PCs. I have been using BSNL Dataone Broadband from past 2 years. I have 256 Unlimited Broadband.

The HUAWEI modem given by BSNL people is working like a charm. There have been no issues what so ever! (Lucky me )

Now I am planing to by a ADSL Modem cum Wireless Router so that I can store BSNL "username" & "password" in the modem it self that will make the Broadband always on as a result of which both my machines would be able to access the internet as and when required.

Also since it will act both as a switch and wireless router, I would be able to do the both wired and wireless networking.

I am planing to buy D-Link DSL-2640B model. It has 4 RJ45 slots for Lan, 1 RJ11 slot for Internet line and it will also act as a Wireless Router. For more specifications, visit here:
*www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=567

It's costing Rs. 5350. Is the price okay? Whats the price in your city?

Which modem would you guys and gals suggest that will suffice my needs.

Does anyone know a similar model from Netgear?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 29, 2008)

Same cost. It costs around 5k


----------



## din (Jan 29, 2008)

I recommend linksys. Had problems with netgear (may be its just me) products before.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 29, 2008)

boo.................... I have a Netgear DG834G since sep 2007 and no probs whatsoever. 
In fact this particular modem alongwith the Dlink ( I forget the model number) have the special distinction of being capable of holding a connection even under low noise margins compared to other modems.
I have practically experienced it when I had that low noise margins.My ADSL link was never lost even at as low noise margin as 2db.


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 30, 2008)

i vote for Linksys. i have a Dlink Router and a Linksys VoIP. whenever there's a power failure, (everything's on a apc ups) or the power returns, the dlink just reboots! i dont think it's a ups problem coz i have my computer and two more routers(adsl, wifi, and voip) connected to the same ups everything else works just fine!! otherwise, dink had no issues!


----------



## goobimama (Feb 22, 2008)

Awright. Can someone point me to a list of prices for wireless products?
I want to know prices of network cards, routers and... I think they are called 'repeaters'. Anyone?


----------

